# living cost in KL



## lmbisht (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi All,

I am from india, single and an IT professional with 5.5 yrs exp in software development. My monthly salary in india is approx 55k INR (includes tax).

Recently i got an offer with a salary of 13k rm per month in KL (it includes income tax also). As it's a direct employment and not the contract so i am planning to stay there for 1+ year.

Please let me know if this is a good offer to save some money while living a descent life (i.e. I am not much into parties or drinking) in KL ?

Thanks in advance. Responses with detailed info will be appreciated. 


Regards
lmbisht


----------



## lmbisht (Nov 16, 2012)

Guys help me please as i dnt have any other friends than u all to get all the info


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

*it's simple*

13k per month might be fine. It depends on individual's expected lifestyle breakdown factors so the more details the more respondents could give you a fairer guesstimate e.g., 
type of housing: bungalow/semi-d, terraced/apartment/condo?
residential location: 
number of people staying:
schooling expenses: level/type
car-purchase/rental/chauffeured/taxis
dining: eat in/eat out
leisure activities: 
etc
etc


----------



## lmbisht (Nov 16, 2012)

lorgnette said:


> 13k per month might be fine. It depends on individual's expected lifestyle breakdown factors so the more details the more respondents could give you a fairer guesstimate e.g.,
> type of housing: bungalow/semi-d, terraced/apartment/condo?
> residential location:
> number of people staying:
> ...


 Hi lorgnette,

Thanks for your suggestion. below are the details i have till now.

type of housing: bungalow/semi-d, terraced/apartment/condo? --i am looking forward to stay in a condo OR single room with kitchen.

residential location--Doesn't decided yet but i do not mind travelling max 30 min in public transport

number of people staying-- preferring to stay alone

schooling expenses-- not applicable as i am single and coming for a job there 

car-purchase/rental/chauffeured/taxis-- i will prefer public transport i.e. train most of the time and very rarely taxis.

dining: eat in/eat out-- can you please tell me how much difference will be terms in RM for eating out and at home ?

leisure activities: i am not into much parties and drinking and other things. 2 beer per weekend in local pub wud be enough i think.


Hope this info will help me get the approx expenditure.


----------



## crease_37 (Nov 26, 2012)

lmbisht said:


> Hi lorgnette,
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion. below are the details i have till now.
> 
> ...


In my opinion, you can save more than 50% of your salary, if eating out, you can allocate around RM20 - RM40 per day (depends on where you eat).


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Based on your preferences:

type of housing: in a condo =approx 2-4k OR single room with kitchen (studio apartment = 1-2.5k) depending on location and age of residence and utilities (slightly higher for daily AC consumption).

residential location-- travelling max 30 min in public transport. Public transit is available in a wide area so you have a wide radius. Map your work place and search areas about 10 train stops -the choice is many residential estates with different prices

number of people staying-- preferring to stay alone. I recommend a master bedroom with ensuite bathroom and share kitchen with another occupant - for company

schooling expenses-- not applicable 

public transport i.e. train most of the time and very rarely taxis: economical and wise option- no sitting in traffic woes =0.1-0.15k

dining: eat in/eat out-- can you please tell me how much difference will be terms in RM for eating out and at home ? Eating at stalls and food courts are very affordable, delicious to suit your palate, often closely to generations of traditional spices and grandmother's recipes. Yes, budget depends on your dining style- Indian, South Asian, S.E Asian vs western steak, wine and dessert= 1k vs 2.5k

leisure activities: 2 beer per weekend in local pub wud be enough i think= 0.2k.

With a low maintenance living habits aided with Malaysia's low inflation rates, you will be able to save about 8k before taxes

So feel free to bask in Malaysian cultural warmth and its diverse nationalities and enjoy your stay comfortably!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 2, 2012)

lmbisht said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from india, single and an IT professional with 5.5 yrs exp in software development. My monthly salary in india is approx 55k INR (includes tax).
> 
> ...


My opinion is you can live on 6K rm comfortably but not extravagantly. It's cheap and delicous to eat out every day in KL and public transportation is pretty good and reasonable. The one thing that will drive up your cost is if yu go out drinking and partying.


----------

